# Bradley cold smoke retrofit ( first cheese )



## jhend (Jan 31, 2016)

Well after a little tin whacking and some soldering the Bradley cold smoker retrofit is done. I decided to smoke some store bought and some home made cheese.













IMG_00001478.jpg



__ jhend
__ Feb 1, 2016


















IMG_00001486.jpg



__ jhend
__ Feb 1, 2016


















IMG_00001487.jpg



__ jhend
__ Feb 1, 2016


















IMG_00001489.jpg



__ jhend
__ Feb 1, 2016


















IMG_00001491.jpg



__ jhend
__ Feb 1, 2016


















IMG_00001492.jpg



__ jhend
__ Feb 1, 2016


















IMG_00001482.jpg



__ jhend
__ Feb 1, 2016


















IMG_00001484.jpg



__ jhend
__ Feb 1, 2016


----------



## jhend (Jan 31, 2016)

Why do the uploaded pic's display as a file name and not a picture?

Thanks John


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2016)

Use the insert image icon at the top of the text box.

Al


----------



## jhend (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks Al.


----------



## jhend (Feb 2, 2016)

After smoking the mozzarella, cheddar, monterey jack, asiago and edam I put the cheese in the fridge overnight and then vacuum sealed the next morning. I smoked it for 5 hours with a hard wood blend of dust with some added maple. It is pretty pungent at this point we will see what it is like in a month or two.

John













IMG_00001493.jpg



__ jhend
__ Feb 2, 2016


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 3, 2016)

JH, Nice looking smoker set-up and great looking cheese.


----------



## jhend (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks CrazyMoon

I made a 8lb spiced Gouda 2 weeks ago after it has aged I want to try smoking a piece to see if it clashes with the cumin.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice cheese and nice set up,,

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## jhend (Feb 28, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Nice cheese and nice set up,,
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS


Thanks driedstick, I was thinking I would have to dismantle it for hot smoking (not really a big deal) but I hot smoked some ribs and realised that it was better to hot smoke this way for more consistent temperature i.e. no heat loss from the oven when adding wood.


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice cheese, nice mod. I love the smoker mods!


----------

